# Mirror Blue iPhone 4.



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Shattered my black iPhone. Thought i'd be different!









































Aaaaaaand the Brute


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

nice, if mine ever breaks again ima go red or lime green to match the brute


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice, seen the color changing kit on ebay for about $80. X2, I would have also gone with the Kawie Green. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

I thought about it, but i thought i may get tired of something that bright and different. I wanted to, but my dad wouldn't let me do it. Funny though, the store i took it too offered me a job on the spot because of how much i knew...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

did you take the job


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

I'm going tommorow to talk about it. I'm only 15 so i don't know if i can work there


----------

